# Intergrated video problem HELP MEH! ;)



## mcnairguns09 (Oct 25, 2003)

hey guys, i got a tforce 6100 socket 754, i Was using windows xp and it showed i had 256mb video memory, i installed windows vista the other day now it shows i only got 64, is there anyway i can get into the bios and change it? i have looked all around in there for it but i cant find anything, 

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=189

thank you


----------



## mcnairguns09 (Oct 25, 2003)

any idea guys?


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Vista may be telling you what is left after its useing what it needs (Areo glass Theme)

but im not 100% sure so dont take my word for it.


----------



## Mr.DJ (Jun 5, 2008)

how much ram is in the rig?

If it is all shared ram, vista will use more ram than xp. I just upgraded to vista, but I have a separate graphics card. I also have 4gb of ram. Some ram is automatically shared with graphics, but im not sure how much is standard. Im not sure how integrated graphics work


----------

